

Evolving JavaScript with TypeScript - tosh
https://youtube.com/watch?v=Ut694dsIa8w

======
altern8
I stopped watching when the guy claims JavaScript has no classes (and no
modules).

JavaScript has prototypes, which are more powerful than classes, and therefore
allow you to emulate classes.

In ES6, a traditional syntax for classes was introduced, for people who don't
want to learn how JavaScript works. Also modules were standardized, but people
have been using modular JavaScript for ages.

I thought Google Talks were good... :-/

